
Dropbox Pro – 1 TB for $99/year - jpalomaki
https://www.dropbox.com/pro
======
patman81
Great move. Brings pricing on bar with Google Drive, Microsoft One Store and
probalbly the upcoming iCloud Drive.

I wonder if they still keep everything on Amazon S3. I'm sure most users will
not fill up the Terabyte, but still S3 costs 330USD per Terabyte per year (not
including costs for outbound traffic)
([http://aws.amazon.com/s3/pricing/](http://aws.amazon.com/s3/pricing/)).

~~~
sz4kerto
Well, almost (I paid 79 euros for 1TB + Office 2013). I don't really see how
Dropbox is going to survive this price war as the others don't need to
directly profit from these services (at least not in the near future). Dropbox
cannot really cross-finance the storage costs as this is its main business.

~~~
cwyers
I pay $9.99 a month for Office 365, which comes with a terabyte of OneDrive.
Except that I can have five accounts on my Office 365 subscription, and EACH
OF THEM gets a terabyte of OneDrive, plus each gets full access to Office 2013
and the Office webapps. It's a much better deal than Dropbox, even after this
price drop.

~~~
NicoJuicy
OneDrive for business is like $2.5 / user / month for 1 TB... Which is still a
much better deal then Dropbox.

------
fein
I'd love to use Dropbox again, but ethically cannot as long as Rice is still
on the board.

~~~
kamme
I had the same moral objections as you and I've been using btsync
([http://www.bittorrent.com/sync](http://www.bittorrent.com/sync)) and must
admit it works great. My archive is not that big tough, ymmv.

To be honest I won't use dropbox again, even if Rice quits, since btsync is
vastly superior for my use cases.

~~~
Fastidious
You are going to hate the new --upcoming-- BTSync.

~~~
simlevesque
Could you give us some info about what you mean ?

~~~
Fastidious
Beta testers are under NDA, sorry.

Update: I stand corrected, it seems it was released yesterday. See
[http://www.bittorrent.com/sync/download](http://www.bittorrent.com/sync/download)

~~~
webmaven
So, in that case, what's to hate?

~~~
Shorel
I had to make one extra click to add a folder.

It's outrageous!

~~~
webmaven
points for faux outrage.

------
hemancuso
Shameless plug for my product, ExpanDrive

[http://www.expandrive.com/expandrive](http://www.expandrive.com/expandrive)

Mount Dropbox as a network drive. Smart local cache. Access the data on demand
without syncing the repo in first. Also supports gdrive, s3, sftp, onedrive,
box and more.

Makes a 1TB account make a lot more sense if you only have a 128GB SSD. Use
selective sync with the primary client to only sync a portion of your Dropbox.
Then use ExpanDrive to offload the rest and access it as needed.

~~~
Fastidious
Any reason why ExpanDrive install FUSE 2.6.X when 2.7.0 is latest release?
Anything on the horizon for Yosemite? Thanks!

~~~
hemancuso
Yosemite support already there!

------
nixarn
I'd really like a 100gb for $40/year instead. I'd be happy to upgrade but
can't justify paying $100/year. I know there are logical arguments that it's
just $60 more per year etc. But this is how I feel and I'm sure I'm not alone
in this kind of thinking.

~~~
qzcx
Thats how markets work. If you feel it isn't worth $100, then don't buy it.
You vote with your money.

------
bad_user
I switched back to Dropbox Pro. Reasons:

\- Dropbox is the only major service provider with native support for Linux,
so they are the only ones that value me as a customer. I've got machines
running Ubuntu Linux, OS X, Windows, Android, iOS and Windows Phone (freaking
yes). Dropbox is the only one with native integration for all of them.

\- Dropbox is the only one that doesn't treat this service as a complementary
to another product. Google for example has been guilty of releasing cheap
services, then killing them or raising their price. I'm tired of that.

------
bellerocky
It says I have 200GB for $199.99 per year. Is this just for new users?

Edit:

More info here [https://blog.dropbox.com/2014/08/introducing-more-
powerful-d...](https://blog.dropbox.com/2014/08/introducing-more-powerful-
dropbox-pro/)

Seems likely they'll upgrade existing plans.

I don't have a 1TB drive on my laptop so I'm not even sure how I can make use
of all that space. I don't know how to sync things with Dropbox without
actually putting that space it uses on my laptop.

~~~
jason_slack
Dropbox has 'selective sync' in preferences on your computer. You can select
what to sync and what not to sync. Comes in handy with only 128gb SSD in my
Air.

~~~
oddevan
Having a 128GB Air, it would be nice if the client could do selective sync but
also sync to more than one volume. I keep my iTunes stuff on a separate drive,
but that's one of the first things I would want to sync with 1TB of space.

~~~
kalleboo
I haven't tried this in a while, but I used to create symbolic links in my
Dropbox to move things around the filesystem and it worked fine.

------
NicoJuicy
You should check OneDrive out, it's 2,5 $ / user / month for 1 TB...

That's like $30 / year and less then 1 third of Dropbox pricing..

HN Link:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8232051](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8232051)

Direct link : [https://onedrive.live.com/about/en-
us/plans/](https://onedrive.live.com/about/en-us/plans/)

------
s3r3nity
I use Onedrive with 1TB = $30 / year, which also allows me to use Office
documents with clients of mine (who all use Microsoft Office and Outlook.) The
convenience of the "syncing folder" is still the same, and I trust that Msft
will be around longer.

~~~
teamonkey
I got 200GB for free with my Surface and I migrated away from Dropbox almost
immediately.

The thing I like most about it is that it's totally transparent, moreso than
the Dropbox client. It also does some kind of transparent archiving (easily
switched off on a per-file or directory level) that removes local files if
they haven't been used for a while and automatically re-downloads them if you
try to access them. Perfect for directories full of photos.

The biggest flaw I've found is that it doesn't support long path names. npm
stores its modules in very deep directory structure that absolutely will not
sync.

------
edpichler
Really good, a lot of space and Dropobox software works very well. I'm a great
fan of this company (I wrote this every time here on HN).

But... I'm currently using Amazon S3 with Glacier, it's just USD 0,01 per
Gigabyte/Month. Good when you just want to make backups.

I also use BitSync, that uses the torrent network to you spread your files
between the configured computers. A different approach but it's also works
very well.

------
lukashed
Is there a way for me as a German user to pay in USD? On the German site it
says it's 99€/year, which is ~25% more than $99.

~~~
megapatch
You can use a VPN to virtually teleport yourself to US or many other places.
Some VPN-providers even give you a free month, enough to sign up for Dropbox.
A friend of a friend of mine (...) did exactly this with Dropbox. ;-)

~~~
dola
however it seems as if they are looking at your billing address so you would
also have to get a non european credit card...

------
webmaven
I recently started using Dropbox to share a folder between two linux Desktops
(a household shared Calibre ebook library). My criteria were: Free for some
level of service (5GB or so), and decent desktop integration (It baffles me
that Google Drive still doesn't have this).

After a bit of experience with the service, I now have a third criteria: a
case sensitive backend. I have had to unsnarl several dozen problems in the
last week simply as a result of file and directory name changes where the only
change was in capitalization (Dropbox then creates a new folder or file with
'(Case Conflict)' appended to the name).

Any suggestions for a replacement that meets all three criteria?

------
prohor
In Hubic (by OVH) you pay 10 euro / month for 10 TB. So it is more expensive
if you need 1 TB, but if you need more then it can be nice option.
[https://hubic.com/](https://hubic.com/)

~~~
naturalethic
Nope nope nope. I can't for the life of me figure out how to cancel my damn
account with them. They correspond only in French and my wife (who happens to
be French) cannot figure out how to cancel either. They keep dinging me with a
stupid €1 fee every month and I can't make it stop!

~~~
vcasse_at_ovh
You can find how to cancel on our help center:
[https://hubic.com/en/faq](https://hubic.com/en/faq)

And if you have others questions, you can contact me directly on our forums:
[https://forums.hubic.com/](https://forums.hubic.com/) (my id is vcasse)

Regards

~~~
naturalethic
Your FAQ took 2 minutes to load the front page, I don't see anything about
canceling accounts on it, and the forums are full of other people with exactly
my problem. Can't you just make it easy to cancel an account, what the hell is
your problem?

------
jpalomaki
Dropbox is adding more space for the same old price. They are removing the
various pricing tiers on Pro and give you 1TB for the 9.99/month or 99/year.
My pricing is in euros, but I assume it is the same numbers for dollar prices.

Also looks like the old Packrat offering is going away and being replaced with
"Extended Version History". I have a notification on my account saying if I
want to continue having the Packrat with the old price I need take action
before November 1st, 2014.

------
lukev
I'm currently on a 100GB for $9.99/mo plan. The UI won't let me upgrade to the
1TB for the same price.

Am I ineligible for the new pricing or is this a UX issue?

~~~
giulianob
It looks like you will be auto upgraded according to the site.

------
speg
Glad to see permissions for shared files. We set up a shared folder for all of
our family to upload our wedding photos. A few weeks later we discovered
someone had deleted a couple folders and wiped the photos from everyone's
machine. I didn't realize this would happen, and so Ididn't have a backup and
had to go around to everyone to collect them again.

------
jareds
The problem I have with Dropbox along with all the other solutions is that I
don't know of any way to do trust no one encryption including file names other
then a massave truecrypt volume. If anyone knows a solution for this on either
Windows or Linux I'd like to know about it.

~~~
katbyte
Boxcryptor i think will do what you want, I've not tried it myself yet thou.

~~~
jpalomaki
I'm using Boxcryptor Classic on daily basis for many of my projects and it
works really well. The only problem I have seen was caused by Dropbox path
lenght limitation. If you opt to also encrypt the file/directory names that
paths quickly become too long for Dropbox in certain cases (for example Java
projects which tend to have deep directory structures).

I decided that a good compromise is to leave the file names unencrypted and
just crypt the contents. This way it is also easier to recover some old
versions via Dropbox Web UI if needed (you don't see the contents, but at
least you easily see what file you are dealing with).

------
rsanders
I'd much prefer 500GB for the same price that I can use to share our collected
documents with one or two people in my immediate family without having to pay
for the same space again for each of them. Dropbox for Business is too
expensive, Dropbox Pro is too individual.

Dropbox Family, please!

~~~
robgough
I was under the impression that a shared folder only uses up the original
creators space, rather than on each shared member. Is that not the case?

edit: Clearly I was mistaken, thanks for the correction(s)!

~~~
kalleboo
No it's not. Something like 50% of my space is used up by shared folders I've
subscribed to (work stuff)

------
dammitcoetzee
Yes! This is what I've been waiting for! Dropbox is still my favorite; it just
works so well.

------
arihant
Finally! This is boon for all the RAW format lovers.

To see how outdated their pricing was - One could buy a $179 Chromebook to get
100GB Google Drive free for 2 years. Still cheaper than what Dropbox used to
be, and you got a Chromebook!

~~~
cwyers
Well, this is partly true. But this is a consequence of the fact that Google
has a lot of other ways to make money than Google Drive -- like, say, those
Chromebooks. (Does Google actually make money on Chromebooks? Google kinda
baffles me, they have more 'loss leaders' than they do revenue sources, even
though the sheer amount of revenue those sources produce means they're still
totally profitable. Anyway.) Dropbox makes money on Dropbox storage. That's
it.

~~~
ConceptJunkie
> they have more 'loss leaders' than they do revenue sources

But they make up for it with volume!

------
kjaspal
I've been following the consumer storage space closely because of my startup
Snapatr. Dropbox was probably forced to do this because their growth rate was
slowing down. Merging all the plans and charging $99/year for 1 TB was a
pretty smart move as the can amortize the cost of people who are going to use
the full 1 TB against the people who are using say 50GB of space. I'm guessing
the reason we haven't heard about Dropbox's IPO recently is because of slowing
growth rates. The new pricing plan was to spur growth rates at the cost of
revenue. Ideally you want to be ensuring consistent growth rates pre-IPO. It
is unlikely we'll be hearing about Dropbox's IPO in 2014/2015 because of the
intense competition, reduced profitability and slowing growth rates.

------
gdilla
For me and my needs, dropbox still has the best experience for cloud storage,
but I don't see the downward pricing trend for cloud anything abating any time
soon. What will they do to innovate, I wonder?

------
programminggeek
It seems like whichever cloud storage provider nails the "family plan" is
going to make a lot of money. My bet is that Apple will do that for iCloud
before other companies figure it out.

------
MattBearman
I'm guessing this is very new, as the pricing page still lists Pro as 100 GB -
[https://www.dropbox.com/pricing](https://www.dropbox.com/pricing)

------
sohooo
Does anyone use [https://hubic.com/en/](https://hubic.com/en/) ? Their pricing
looks crazy-cheap compared to other providers.

~~~
naturalethic
Impossible to cancel an account with them, see my other comment.

~~~
vcasse_at_ovh
I reply to your on your other post. Contact me on our forums if you want help,
or read our manuals ;) [https://hubic.com/en/faq](https://hubic.com/en/faq)

------
ksec
So they finally give in and price it the same as Google Drive and iCloud. I
guess they were expecting a huge lost of customer when iCloud launch in a few
days, Their CEO said they wont compete on price, what happen to that?

And even if Amazon gave them a 50% discount, It would still be $150+ per year
for 1TB excluding bandwidth. I wonder how are things going to work out for
them.

------
julien_c
Can someone speculate on how this plays strategically with regards to a future
IPO?

------
crunchcaptain
Now includes free, automatic syncing with the NSA Key Provisioning Service!

------
smudgy
I'd gladly upgrade if they offered something in between, let's say 500G for $5
a month/ $50 per year. Current pricing keeps my stuff on Google, it's not as
useful (still waiting for a Drive client for Linux) but it's cheaper.

------
nvk
No client side encryption, dropped their service long ago.

------
Dimitris
not leaving Dropbox in the near future then...

------
markdown
Does that come with support?

They've done a Google and don't provide _any_ support to their free users.

------
BrindsleyQuives
Jottacloud is a Norway based Dropbox clone. Their datacentres are powered by
green energy and their Pro account offers unlimited storage across unlimited
devices for $9,90/month (even cheaper than Dropbox's new lower prices). To be
honest, it was a bit glitchy with regards sync-ing, when I first signed up
about a year ago, but it's come on in leaps and bounds since and is now pretty
much as seamless as Dropbox for me. Usual referrer link below gets us both
some extra GB, when you sign up for the free account:

[http://www.jottacloud.com/signup?referer=2166DD2B220919EFE10...](http://www.jottacloud.com/signup?referer=2166DD2B220919EFE102857971D91B22)

